# Superlega: il Milan c'è, con altri 11 club.



## admin (31 Maggio 2021)

El Confidencial: molti club si sono tirati fuori dal progetto Superlega, ma si tratta di un'uscita di scena solo a parole. In realtà sono ancora dentro. E sono almeno dodici: Inter, Milan, Atletico Madrid, Manchester United, Manchester City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham e Liverpool, insieme ai Juve, Barça e Real. Tutti club ancora dentro il progetto.

*La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del deferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".

*
*Ceferin:"Credo che Juve Barça e Real stiano minacciando anche gli altri 9 club, dopo aver detto che il calcio sarebbe morto senza Superlega&#8230; Che delirio. Ricevo lettere minatorie, io non le ho lette ma me lo dice la divisione legale".
*


----------



## numero 3 (31 Maggio 2021)

Mi ripeto, tempo 2 anni massimo e si fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2021)

Da vomito,speriamo che la UEFA vinca tutte le azioni legali che tenteranno di mettere in atto i 3 club ribelli.
Così,giusto per segare sul nascere questa schifezza.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352753 ha scritto:


> Da vomito,speriamo che la UEFA vinca tutte le azioni legali che tenteranno di mettere in atto i 3 club ribelli.
> Così,giusto per segare sul nascere questa schifezza.



Questa schifezza la farà la UEFA tra tre anni quando vedrà giocatori spostarsi a P0 perché nessun club avrà la forza di rinnovare, soprattutto se non si limiterà il potere dei procuratori.


----------



## Victorss (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352753 ha scritto:


> Da vomito,speriamo che la UEFA vinca tutte le azioni legali che tenteranno di mettere in atto i 3 club ribelli.
> Così,giusto per segare sul nascere questa schifezza.



Poi però quando vengono dalla premier (o PSG) a saccheggiarti i kessie e i Theo Hernandez mentre tu il massimo che puoi prendere solo i De Paul non voglio sentire mezza lamentela. Perché altrimenti si chiama incoerenza.


----------



## Superpippo80 (31 Maggio 2021)

La Superlega è un abominio. Spero che la UEFA vinca le cause.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2352761 ha scritto:


> Poi però quando vengono dalla premier (o PSG) a saccheggiarti i kessie e i Theo Hernandez mentre tu il massimo che puoi prendere solo i De Paul non voglio sentire mezza lamentela. Perché altrimenti si chiama incoerenza.



Infatti sono altri che si lamentano 
Un tempo la Serie A stava al posto della premier...non lo scordiamo.

E se ora vogliamo avvicinarci a quei livelli,dobbiamo iniziare ad investire e migliorare,a partire dagli stadi e dai campi di patate che fanno pietà.
Troppo facile competere in una superlega inutile e ripetitiva dove i soldi ti piovono dal cielo 

E per rispondere alla risposta di Mika,con la superlega cambierebbe forse qualcosa con i procuratori ? Dal momento che i soldi sarebbero 2-300 milioni annuali,chissà quanto ci sguazzerebbero


----------



## Milo (31 Maggio 2021)

Per quanto mi riguarda basta che mettano la meritocrazia, la uefa è in ogni caso una mafia e con tanti misteri (il fair play finanziario vale solo a noi)


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2021)

*La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del riferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".*


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352768 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono altri che si lamentano
> Un tempo la Serie A stava al posto della premier...non lo scordiamo.
> 
> E se ora vogliamo avvicinarci a quei livelli,dobbiamo iniziare ad investire e migliorare,a partire dagli stadi e dai campi di patate che fanno pietà.
> ...



X i procuratori una superlega cambierebbe tutto. Conterebbero solo quelle squadre ed i giocatori vorrebbero andare solo li altrimenti sono fuori dal giro. Un halaand andrebbe subito in superlega e raiola non avrebbe voce in capitolo


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2352774 ha scritto:


> *La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del riferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".*



Ecco quello che deciderà la corte di giustizia europea sarà vincolante x tutti. Importante sarà anche la tempistica di questa decisione.


----------



## Victorss (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352768 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono altri che si lamentano
> Un tempo la Serie A stava al posto della premier...non lo scordiamo.
> 
> E se ora vogliamo avvicinarci a quei livelli,dobbiamo iniziare ad investire e migliorare,a partire dagli stadi e dai campi di patate che fanno pietà.
> ...



Un tempo la serie A era al posto della Premier ma nessuno impediva ai club inglesi di investire con boiate simil far play finanziario farlocco. Oltretutto adesso d improvviso lo tolgono così chi come noi è rimasto incatenato negli anni passati lo prende in quel posto mentre gli altri potranno spendere a piacimento.
Contento tu di sta schifezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2352761 ha scritto:


> Poi però quando vengono dalla premier (o PSG) a saccheggiarti i kessie e i Theo Hernandez mentre tu il massimo che puoi prendere solo i De Paul non voglio sentire mezza lamentela. Perché altrimenti si chiama incoerenza.



Esatto..la sperequazione che si vede oggi è inaccettabile e mina la correttezza delle competizioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2352775 ha scritto:


> X i procuratori una superlega cambierebbe tutto. Conterebbero solo quelle squadre ed i giocatori vorrebbero andare solo li altrimenti sono fuori dal giro. *Un halaand andrebbe subito in superlega e raiola non avrebbe voce in capitolo*



Raiola intascherebbe la sua mega commissione (e dato che la superlega è ricca,guadagnerebbe 10 volte tanto),e tutti gli altri procuratori continuerebbero a fare tranquillamente i papponi del calcio.

Alla fine il problema si sposterebbe solamente dalle attuali squadre uefa a quelle iscritte alla superlega.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352795 ha scritto:


> Raiola intascherebbe la sua mega commissione (e dato che la superlega è ricca,guadagnerebbe 10 volte tanto),e tutti gli altri procuratori continuerebbero a fare tranquillamente i papponi del calcio.
> 
> Alla fine il problema si sposterebbe solamente dalle attuali squadre uefa a quelle iscritte alla superlega.



La commissione mega a Raiola non la da più nessuno perché sanno che il solo interesse di Haaland è fare la superleague.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2352756 ha scritto:


> Questa schifezza la farà la UEFA tra tre anni quando vedrà giocatori spostarsi a P0 perché nessun club avrà la forza di rinnovare, soprattutto se non si limiterà il potere dei procuratori.



E allora il problema si risolve con la Superlega? 

Scusami, ma è una gran cavolata. E non per le cavolate che ha detto la UEFA, stile "il calcio è della gente". 
Se io possiedo un club, possiedo un'azienda. E quando possiedi un'azienda devi valutare, come per tutte le aziende, costi, ricavi, introiti, ecc. 
I club non hanno la pistola puntata alla testa per cui devono per forza buttare soldi per comprare "campioni" a 100 milioni + 30 d'ingaggio netti, o rinnovarli per un quarto del PIL dell'Australia, o stare alle condizioni di ricatti assurdi di gente che ti chiede il pizzo per chiudere trattative solo perché svolgono il ruolo di intermediario. 

Che la UEFA, e soprattutto la FIFA, debbano mettere un freno alle mazzette dei procuratori sono assolutamente d'accordo. 
Ma qui si vuol far passare la narrazione "che il covid ha generato perdite economiche nel mondo del calcio" che si possono risolvere solo creando sto format assurdo. 
Non è vera nessuna delle due cose. 

Se ne faccia una ragione Perez coso e l'altro monociglio. Uno se si vuole prendere Mbappé e Haaland e l'altro se si vuole parare il culo per le cavolate che ha combinato prendendo uno che non poteva comprare.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352801 ha scritto:


> E allora il problema si risolve con la Superlega?
> 
> Scusami, ma è una gran cavolata. E non per le cavolate che ha detto la UEFA, stile "il calcio è della gente".
> Se io possiedo un club, possiedo un'azienda. E quando possiedi un'azienda devi valutare, come per tutte le aziende, costi, ricavi, introiti, ecc.
> ...



Che poi ci fosse un giocatore disoccupato.

Chiedono un sacco di soldi e trovano sempre qualcuno che glieli da.

Quindi le società smettessero di piagnucolare che non siamo all' asilo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352809 ha scritto:


> Che poi ci fosse un giocatore disoccupato.
> 
> Chiedono un sacco di soldi e trovano sempre qualcuno che glieli da.
> 
> Quindi le società smettessero di piagnucolare che non siamo all' asilo.



Spero che il Milan si defili da questa grande boiata, e che non si sposi mai la linea dell'ovino monociglio (per parargli le chiappine peraltro). 
Siamo in una buona posizione peraltro al momento rispetto ai guai economici che sta passando l'Inter e quelli che con ogni probabilità avranno anche i gobbi.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352822 ha scritto:


> Spero che il Milan si defili da questa grande boiata, e che non si sposi mai la linea dell'ovino monociglio (per parargli le chiappine peraltro).
> Siamo in una buona posizione peraltro al momento rispetto ai guai economici che sta passando l'Inter e quelli che con ogni probabilità avranno anche i gobbi.



Assolutamente.

A me sta cosa che ci partecipi per diritto fa defecare.

Probabilmente seguirei calcio giusto fino a che c'è dentro il Milan, appena le chance di vittoria terminano, per me la stagione calcistica sarebbe finita ( verosimilmente accadrebbe spesso tipo ad ottobre/novembre)


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352801 ha scritto:


> E allora il problema si risolve con la Superlega?
> 
> Scusami, ma è una gran cavolata. E non per le cavolate che ha detto la UEFA, stile "il calcio è della gente".
> Se io possiedo un club, possiedo un'azienda. E quando possiedi un'azienda devi valutare, come per tutte le aziende, costi, ricavi, introiti, ecc.
> ...



Il problema è che la UEFA e la FIFA decidono non te ne io ne un altro tifoso. Se loro decidono di fare questa schifezza la fanno che tanto la gente allo stadio ci andrà lo stesso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2352872 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la UEFA e la FIFA decidono non te ne io ne un altro tifoso. Se loro decidono di fare questa schifezza la fanno che tanto la gente allo stadio ci andrà lo stesso.



Non significa che sia una cosa eticamente e strategicamente giusta.
Le risposte che hanno dato le persone, non solo i tifosi piú generalisti, ma anche i tifosi delle squadre coinvolte, sono state perlopiú negative, più di quanto ci si potesse attendere (solo fra gli juventini, guarda caso, il 50% era favorevole a questo format ridicolo).

Non credo neanche, peraltro, che UEFA e Fifa siano orientate a voler creare una superlega o un altro format simile nel breve periodo.
A livello di comunicazione farebbero una figura barbina, dato che han fatto la guerra ai club in tutte le sedi e in tutti i modi. 

Io ammetto che per amore di questi colori probabilmente seguirei ugualmente il Milan ma non con lo stesso entusiasmo, e sono sicuro che altri come me lo farebbero.

Defiliamoci da sta boiata e lasciamo affogare l'ovino nei suoi guai e nei suoi debiti.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352876 ha scritto:


> Non significa che sia una cosa eticamente e strategicamente giusta.
> Le risposte che hanno dato le persone, non solo i tifosi piú generalisti, ma anche i tifosi delle squadre coinvolte, sono state perlopiú negative, più di quanto ci si potesse attendere (solo fra gli juventini, guarda caso, il 50% era favorevole a questo format ridicolo).
> 
> Non credo neanche, peraltro, che UEFA e Fifa siano orientate a voler creare una superlega o un altro format simile nel breve periodo.
> ...



Se la fa la UEFA faranno le retrocessioni e promozioni, una sorta di campionato europeo per Club che prenderebbe della EL che verrebbe tolta definitivamente mentre la CL sarebbe tipo declassata.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2352879 ha scritto:


> Se la fa la UEFA faranno le retrocessioni e promozioni, una sorta di campionato europeo per Club che prenderebbe della EL che verrebbe tolta definitivamente mentre la CL sarebbe tipo declassata.



Con questo commento mi hai reso ancora piú contrario a questa idea, non pensavo fosse possibile.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352882 ha scritto:


> Con questo commento mi hai reso ancora piú contrario a questa idea, non pensavo fosse possibile.



Purtroppo l'andazzo è quello, anche a me non piace, a me piaceva la Coppa Campioni come negli anni 80, pensa te. Solo le prime e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2352744 ha scritto:


> El Confidencial: molti club si sono tirati fuori dal progetto Superlega, ma si tratta di un'uscita di scena solo a parole. In realtà sono ancora dentro. E sono almeno dodici: Inter, Milan, Atletico Madrid, Manchester United, Manchester City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham e Liverpool, insieme ai Juve, Barça e Real. Tutti club ancora dentro il progetto.
> 
> *La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del deferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".*



Sempre pensato che le cose stanno cosi.
Ci saranno documenti firmati.
A questi livelli e con questi soldi in ballo non esiste approssimazione nonostante qualcuno voglia spacciare il tutto per una briscola tra amici.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352768 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono altri che si lamentano
> Un tempo la Serie A stava al posto della premier...non lo scordiamo.
> 
> E se ora vogliamo avvicinarci a quei livelli,dobbiamo iniziare ad investire e migliorare,a partire dagli stadi e dai campi di patate che fanno pietà.
> ...



Non potrai mai competere con la Premier come serie A.
Chiunque analizza il mercato dice che la Premier ha un vantaggio incolmabile: la lingua inglese.
Nessun campionato singolo potrà in futuro competere con la Premier destianata ad essere la NBA Europea e ha saccheggiare a piacimento il resto d'Europa.

Le uniche possibilità di competere sono:

1) Unire più campionati maggiori in uno unico (tipo Liga-SerieA e Bundes) come stanno discutendo di fare Belgio e Olanda
2) Creare una supercompetizione che schiacci la Premier (la SuperLega).

L'alternativa è accontentarsi di competere per il campionato nazionale come ormai si sono rasseganti a fare Grandi storiche del passato come Honved, Frencsvaros, Rapid Vienna, Steaua....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352827 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> A me sta cosa che ci partecipi per diritto fa defecare.
> 
> Probabilmente seguirei calcio giusto fino a che c'è dentro il Milan, appena le chance di vittoria terminano, per me la stagione calcistica sarebbe finita ( verosimilmente accadrebbe spesso tipo ad ottobre/novembre)



La questione sulla partecipazione è veramente l'ultimissima delle questioni, quella meno importante in assoluto.

La questione fondamentale è avere una competizione tra le top squadre del continente che giocano tante partite tra di loro muovendo un business di molto superiore a quello della Premier.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2352784 ha scritto:


> Un tempo la serie A era al posto della Premier ma nessuno impediva ai club inglesi di investire con boiate simil far play finanziario farlocco. Oltretutto adesso d improvviso lo tolgono così chi come noi è rimasto incatenato negli anni passati lo prende in quel posto mentre gli altri potranno spendere a piacimento.
> Contento tu di sta schifezza.



Ad onor del vero quel tempo ha visto il fallimento di: Fiorentina, Napoli e Parma; la Roma tecnicamente fallita ma gestita per anni da un Banca e la Lazio salvata in tribunale da Lotito che è riuscito negli anni a pagare i debiti precedenti. La premier in quegli anni è stata più lungimirante investenti sugli stadi e sul brand della premier stessa all'estero, raccogliendo ora i risultati


----------



## singer (31 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2352910 ha scritto:


> Non potrai mai competere con la Premier come serie A.
> Chiunque analizza il mercato dice che la Premier ha un vantaggio incolmabile: la lingua inglese.
> Nessun campionato singolo potrà in futuro competere con la Premier destianata ad essere la NBA Europea e ha saccheggiare a piacimento il resto d'Europa.
> 
> ...



Esatto, d'accordissimo. Condivido l'analisi.
Io tifo per la realizzazione della superlega ma non tanto per contrastare il dominio della premier, quanto piuttosto perché la vedo come espressione della libera imprenditoria, come una scelta strategica operata dall'imprenditore per aumentare i profitti e venire meglio incontro ai gusti dei consumatori.
Finora è stato lo scellerato dirigismo ed interventismo politico (FFP ecc...) a creare i maggiori danni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2352916 ha scritto:


> Ad onor del vero quel tempo ha visto il fallimento di: Fiorentina, Napoli e Parma; la Roma tecnicamente fallita ma gestita per anni da un Banca e la Lazio salvata in tribunale da Lotito che è riuscito negli anni a pagare i debiti precedenti. La premier in quegli anni è stata più lungimirante investenti sugli stadi e sul brand della premier stessa all'estero, raccogliendo ora i risultati



E' quello che non capiscono.
Vogliono fare la guerra alla premier solo perchè ha "osato" costruire,tramite investimenti mirati (durati anni tra l'altro), una fortuna economica e non solo.
Noi invece ci siamo cullati sul "campionato più bello del mondo",cercando di vivere di rendita.

E ora per ripicca dobbiamo tirare su una superlega per contrastare lo strapotere economico della premier e provare a schiacciarli ? 

Ma siete stati posseduti da agnelli ?


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2352876 ha scritto:


> Non significa che sia una cosa eticamente e strategicamente giusta.
> Le risposte che hanno dato le persone, non solo i tifosi piú generalisti, ma anche i tifosi delle squadre coinvolte, sono state perlopiú negative, più di quanto ci si potesse attendere (solo fra gli juventini, guarda caso, il 50% era favorevole a questo format ridicolo).
> 
> Non credo neanche, peraltro, che UEFA e Fifa siano orientate a voler creare una superlega o un altro format simile nel breve periodo.
> ...





Io però non capisco perchè, pur essendo contrario, devi definire il format ridicolo o una boiata. Questo format esiste già con l'eurolega di basket ed è tutto tranne che ridicolo o una boiata...ha portato, per le squadre che la giocano, sia maggior pubblico nei palazzetti, sia maggiori incassi con esplosione dei diritti tv. Senza contare l'innalzamento della competizione e dello spettacolo visto che adesso ci sono giocatori che solo qualche anno fa sarebbero andati subito in Nba o non avrebbero lasciato la stessa per l'europa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Maggio 2021)

Victorss;2352761 ha scritto:


> Poi però quando vengono dalla premier (o PSG) a saccheggiarti i kessie e i Theo Hernandez mentre tu il massimo che puoi prendere solo i De Paul non voglio sentire mezza lamentela. Perché altrimenti si chiama incoerenza.



Non capisco come facciano molti a non rendersi conto che già con le regole attuali la Champions fa vomitare perché se la giocano sempre le stesse squadre ed è diventato ormai da anni una specie di campionato inglese con qualche squadra "ospite" in più. Tra l'altro con spettacoli di dubbio gusto perché durante la finale dell'altra sera a momenti mi addormentavo, una noia assoluta. E questi sono quelli che ai tempi apostrofarono la finale Milan-Juve come no football vs. no football, saranno belle le loro finali, con fraseggio lento da una parte e catenaccio becero dall'altra. 
Super League o meno, una riforma radicale va fatta, altrimenti questa specie di English Champions League se la guardano loro.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2352912 ha scritto:


> La questione sulla partecipazione è veramente l'ultimissima delle questioni, quella meno importante in assoluto.
> 
> La questione fondamentale è avere una competizione tra le top squadre del continente che giocano tante partite tra di loro muovendo un business di molto superiore a quello della Premier.



Io il calcio lo guardo per passatempo.

Non mi trastullo sulla logistica della manifestazione, o sui soldi che girano. Manco finissero in tasca a me.

Io voglio godermi il Milan da agosto a maggio e vivere ogni partita come se contasse qualcosa.

Per me la partecipazione nn è l' ultimissima, è la prima e più importante.

Altrimenti dedico il mio poco tempo libero ad altro.

Io un Milan fuori dai giochi a novembre, me lo sorbisco una volta, forse due.

Alla terza, spendo il mio tempo e soprattutto i miei soldi in altro.

E dico sul serio, ci deve sempre essere qualcosa da raggiungere, altrimenti diventa solo uno spettacolino fine a se stesso.

Il calcio assomiglia al basket solo per la forma della palla.


----------



## mabadi (31 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2352744 ha scritto:


> El Confidencial: molti club si sono tirati fuori dal progetto Superlega, ma si tratta di un'uscita di scena solo a parole. In realtà sono ancora dentro. E sono almeno dodici: Inter, Milan, Atletico Madrid, Manchester United, Manchester City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham e Liverpool, insieme ai Juve, Barça e Real. Tutti club ancora dentro il progetto.
> 
> *La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del deferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".*



non avevo dubbi.


L'Uefa perderà tutte le battaglie perchè è stata la prima a vendersi per soldi e trasformare le associazioni sportive in imprese ... non sperate che vinca.
Peraltro il giudizio della Corte non sarà sulla legittimità del criterio della Super Lega (altri rischio di battaglie legali) bensì sul monopolio della Uefa.

ps. Il Calcio come sport è morto con la prima CL e con l'avvento delle pay tv.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2352744 ha scritto:


> El Confidencial: molti club si sono tirati fuori dal progetto Superlega, ma si tratta di un'uscita di scena solo a parole. In realtà sono ancora dentro. E sono almeno dodici: Inter, Milan, Atletico Madrid, Manchester United, Manchester City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham e Liverpool, insieme ai Juve, Barça e Real. Tutti club ancora dentro il progetto.
> 
> *La Uefa sulla Corte di Giustizia Europea:"Prendiamo atto dell'annuncio da parte della Corte di Giustizia dell'UE del deferimento da parte di un Tribunale di Madrid sulla cosiddetta European Super League, nonostante il ritiro di nove dei suoi club fondatori. La UEFA ha fiducia nella sua posizione e la difenderà con forza".*



Ragà ho letto praticamente le 7/8 pagine.. a parte che non è vero che sono 45 pagine. Il contratto è fatto di facto di 8 pagine.. 45 perchè sono una versione inglese l'altra spagnola e poi resto le firme

Non trovo da nessuna parte sta storia del 70% se escono i club la Superlega cade.. in verità il 70% presente è riferito ad una eventulale finale dove il 70% dei posti nello stadio dovrà essere distribuito tra le due finaliste.


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2352910 ha scritto:


> Non potrai mai competere con la Premier come serie A.
> Chiunque analizza il mercato dice che la Premier ha un vantaggio incolmabile: la lingua inglese.
> Nessun campionato singolo potrà in futuro competere con la Premier destianata ad essere la NBA Europea e ha saccheggiare a piacimento il resto d'Europa.
> 
> ...



La lingua non è la cosa più importante.
Quando la Serie A era al top loro parlavano già l'inglese.
La differenza sta principalmente nel fatto che loro sono stati tra i primi ad avere proprietà straniere piene di soldi da investire.
E hanno speso a non finire.

Faccio un esempio semplice, se domani decidono di parlare italiano come lingua ufficiale in Grecia, tu vai a guardarti il campionato greco o preferisci guardare quello tedesco?
Se domani i migliori al mondo non vanno in premier ma vanno in Bundesliga, la Germania supererà l'Inghilterra.

Ovviamente non parlo nemmeno dei stadi... Che contribuiscono allo spettacolo.

Andiamo a prendere Salah, Van Dijk, Pogba, Guardiola...
E stavo per dimenticare ma e una cosa di una necessità assoluta : c'è bisogno di calcio giocato e non di catenaccio.
C'è più divertimento a guardare una partita tra le ultime due in UK che in Italia.
Non solo per il valore tecnico e fisico dei calciatori... Ma anche per il spettacolo che producono.
Lo so bene che per un super appassionato come possiamo essere noi, vedere una diagonale fatta bene, un fuorigioco fatto bene...sono cose che possiamo ammirare.
Ma per il tifoso più occasionale, c'è bisogno di gol, di azioni, di ritmo, di gesti tecnici anche se sono fini a loro stessi.
Se vuoi essere guardato in tutto il mondo non devi dire a Paqueta di essere meno brasiliano.

Il calcio deve essere più spettacolare.
E aggiungo che non e che se sei in vantaggio allora non ci provi più ma passi il tempo a perdere tempo fare falli e allontanare la palla.
Cose che si possono accettare a malapena in finale di CL (basta guardare cosa si e scritto sulla finale tra Chelsea e City...).
Bisogna avere partite meno spezzate con fischi ogni 3 secondi del arbitro...
E ovviamente bisogna che le cose non siano scontate, ne per manifesta superiorità di un unica squadra ne perche controlla e decide tutto un unica squadra.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2352922 ha scritto:


> Io però non capisco perchè, pur essendo contrario, devi definire il format ridicolo o una boiata. Questo format esiste già con l'eurolega di basket ed è tutto tranne che ridicolo o una boiata...ha portato, per le squadre che la giocano, sia maggior pubblico nei palazzetti, sia maggiori incassi con esplosione dei diritti tv. Senza contare l'innalzamento della competizione e dello spettacolo visto che adesso ci sono giocatori che solo qualche anno fa sarebbero andati subito in Nba o non avrebbero lasciato la stessa per l'europa.



Perché semplicemente tale progetto è inapplicabile al calcio, abbastanza semplice.
I problemi sono molteplici fra calendari, trasferimenti, dislivelli fra le squadre nei campionati nazionali (che la Superlega non voleva soppiantare), ecc. 

Quest'anno mi pare abbia abbondante dimostrato come sia insostenibile per i calciatori giocare ogni 3 giorni TUTTE LE SETTIMANE.
Ecco, la Superlega avrebbe preso questo concetto ed estremizzato. 

Per non parlare del fatto che realtà provinciali (come ad esempio il Palermo che, nonostante io sia milanista fino al midollo, seguo) non avrebbero assolutamente alcuna possibilità di affermazione ad alti livelli.

Io li odio sportivamente parlando, però ammiro una realtà come quella bergamasca che ha conquistato a fatica grandi palcoscenici e che ha sfiorato l'impresa l'anno scorso.
Perché ridurre a meno di zero le possibilità per queste squadre?

Il format, come era pensato, è assolutamente antietico, antisportivo e anticompetitivo.
L'unica ragione che lo sosteneva semplicemente era quella di appianare i debiti e aumentare a dismisura gli utili per i club, e non è un caso che i promotori principali infatti siano l'ovino e l'altro idiota, il Lotito spagnolo.
Non è il calcio che ho imparato ad amare e con cui sono cresciuto, mi dispiace. Se l'obiettivo dell'ovino è trasformare il calcio in un prodotto da netflix stile serie TV, molli il calcio e si metta a fare cinema come il suo amico de Mentiis già fa, oltre al calcio.
Trasformare milioni di tifosi in utenti di uno spettacolo a pagamento è atroce, e rende il calcio un prodotto piuttosto che uno sport. 

Il progresso non coincide sempre con l'idea di sviluppo. 
È un po' lo stesso concetto applicato alla paytv: il fatto che i diritti siano venduti a dazn (internet) piuttosto che a Sky (satellite e televisione) produce realmente vantaggi per il consumatore/utente? Io penso proprio di no (ancora sto bestemmiando in aramaico per quando si è staccato il collegamento durante i rigori di Rio Ave - Milan) 

Insomma, personalmente sta Superlega non ha un pregio che sia uno, da qualunque punto di vista lo guardi. Che il calcio moderno presenti serie criticità sono d'accordo anche io, ma non è cosí che ne risolvi i problemi. 
Opinione personale sulla quale puoi dissentire.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2352899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'andazzo è quello, anche a me non piace, a me piaceva la Coppa Campioni come negli anni 80, pensa te. Solo le prime e basta.



OK, peccato che tanto non si farà uguale, con buona pace degli innamorati del "superprogetto Superlega superincredibile".


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2352921 ha scritto:


> E' quello che non capiscono.
> Vogliono fare la guerra alla premier solo perchè ha "osato" costruire,tramite investimenti mirati (durati anni tra l'altro), una fortuna economica e non solo.
> Noi invece ci siamo cullati sul "campionato più bello del mondo",cercando di vivere di rendita.
> 
> ...



Guarda che io stimo molto quello che è riuscito a fare la Premier, però nel progetto originario della Superlega c'erano ben 6 inglese, quindi la guerra non penso sia contro la Premier in sé


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352971 ha scritto:


> Io il calcio lo guardo per passatempo.
> 
> Non mi trastullo sulla logistica della manifestazione, o sui soldi che girano. Manco finissero in tasca a me.
> 
> ...



Ma se fanno la superlega copiano in tutto e x tutto l'eurolega. Ci saranno i playoff e tutte le squadre saranno in corsa x qualcosa fino almeno a febbraio. D'altra parte non mi sembra che il Milan negli ultimi anni sia sempre stato in corsa x qualcosa fino a maggio. Poi ci sarebbe sempre il campionato


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2353031 ha scritto:


> Perché semplicemente tale progetto è inapplicabile al calcio, abbastanza semplice.
> I problemi sono molteplici fra calendari, trasferimenti, dislivelli fra le squadre nei campionati nazionali (che la Superlega non voleva soppiantare), ecc.
> 
> Quest'anno mi pare abbia abbondante dimostrato come sia insostenibile per i calciatori giocare ogni 3 giorni TUTTE LE SETTIMANE.
> ...



Il modello è applicabilissimo al calcio. Le rose diventerebbero di 30/35 giocatori. Poi sull'equita' tra squadre ovvio che chi fa la superlega è più forte e ha più possibilità di vincere, però nel basket nei campionati nazionali non sempre vince chi fa l'eurolega anzi...e nella stessa eurolega il vincitore cambia spesso. Lasciando così le cose ci troviamo che a vedere Milano olimpiakos di eurolega ci saranno 10 mila persone al forum e a vedere Milan olimpiakos di champion ci saranno al massimo 40 mila persone a San siro


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353078 ha scritto:


> Ma se fanno la superlega copiano in tutto e x tutto l'eurolega. Ci saranno i playoff e tutte le squadre saranno in corsa x qualcosa fino almeno a febbraio. D'altra parte non mi sembra che il Milan negli ultimi anni sia sempre stato in corsa x qualcosa fino a maggio. Poi ci sarebbe sempre il campionato



Ma se fino a 10 giorni fa eravamo qui con l'ansia a 3000 per andare in CL!

Preferisco di gran lunga avere l' ansia per una partita contro l' Atalanta che fare alcune stagioni da sparring partner in una lega chiusa

Avere un obbiettivo da agosto a maggio, che sia un piazzamento, un campionato o una coppa per me è fondamentale.

Chi vuole il circolino chiuso, suo diritto, a me non interessa affatto.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2353084 ha scritto:


> Ma se fino a 10 giorni fa eravamo qui con l'ansia a 3000 per andare in CL!
> 
> Preferisco di gran lunga avere l' ansia per una partita contro l' Atalanta che fare alcune stagioni da sparring partner in una lega chiusa
> 
> ...



Ma in base a che cosa dovremmo fare le comparse x anni? Sempre guardando l'eurolega guarda quante squadre diverse l'hanno vinta negli ultimi 10 anni...e guarda la champions di adesso. Poi mi dici quali delle due leghe è più chiusa


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353083 ha scritto:


> Il modello è applicabilissimo al calcio. Le rose diventerebbero di 30/35 giocatori. Poi sull'equita' tra squadre ovvio che chi fa la superlega è più forte e ha più possibilità di vincere, però nel basket nei campionati nazionali non sempre vince chi fa l'eurolega anzi...e nella stessa eurolega il vincitore cambia spesso. Lasciando così le cose ci troviamo che a vedere Milano olimpiakos di eurolega ci saranno 10 mila persone al forum e a vedere Milan olimpiakos di champion ci saranno al massimo 40 mila persone a San siro



Ma queste sono tue supposizioni basate sul nulla.
Solo quattro anni fa prima del covid c'erano 60000 a San Siro per vedere Milan - Craiova a Luglio.
Adesso mi vuoi dire che in quattro anni le cose sono cambiate e il calcio ha perso appeal. Inverosimile. 

Poi sai qual è il problema che sembrate non voler capire?
Se provi a giocare Milan - Real Madrid, Inter - Barcellona, Bayern - Chelsea ogni anno, dopo 4 anni la gente si rompe le balle ugualmente. 
L'hype si costruisce appunto perché questi match non sempre avvengono. Immagina se finiamo nello stesso girone di CL col Real quest'anno con gli stadi aperti...

È inutile che fai l'esempio della Superlega perché il basket non c'entra assolutamente nulla col calcio. Il basket ha potuto costruire questo modello stile NBA perché non aveva il background storico del calcio, un background fatto di rivalità secolari, di tifo, di passione.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353088 ha scritto:


> Ma in base a che cosa dovremmo fare le comparse x anni? Sempre guardando l'eurolega guarda quante squadre diverse l'hanno vinta negli ultimi 10 anni...e guarda la champions di adesso. Poi mi dici quali delle due leghe è più chiusa



Ma zio pera.
Su 14 squadre o 16 o quello che sarà che parteciperanno alla Superlega:

Per 3/4 la stagione fallita sarà già evidente a ottobre, per altre 3/4 lo sarà a gennaio.
È ovvio.

Capiterà per pura e semplice matematica finire spessissimo in quelle 7/8 squadre che vivranno stagioni totalmente anonime, tanto poi alla stagione seguente si partecipa per diritto, che pathos!

Per chi trova divertente vedere il calcio ridotto ad uno spettacolo succhia soldi sarà bellissimo, per me una noia mortale.
Pazienza, spendo da anni 2-3 mila euro all' anno per il Milan, andrò in vacanza 2 volte in più se andrà cosi.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2353106 ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono tue supposizioni basate sul nulla.
> Solo quattro anni fa prima del covid c'erano 60000 a San Siro per vedere Milan - Craiova a Luglio.
> Adesso mi vuoi dire che in quattro anni le cose sono cambiate e il calcio ha perso appeal. Inverosimile.
> 
> ...



Supposizioni? È già così il calcio negli ultimi anni ha perso non so quanti spettatori. Poi comunque quello che conta non sono ne io ne te ma quello che pensano i tifosi del futuro ossia gli under 20... prova a vedere dai sondaggi quanti u20 seguono il calcio...prova a vedere anche solo quanto sono diminuiti i praticanti negli ultimi anni in favore di altri sport. E non solo in Italia. Un ragazzino di 15 anni oggi non guarda un campionato di 38 partite dove già a inizio anno con buona probabilità sai già chi vince il campionato, e almeno 3 delle prime 4


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2353126 ha scritto:


> Ma zio pera.
> Su 14 squadre o 16 o quello che sarà che parteciperanno alla Superlega:
> 
> Per 3/4 la stagione fallita sarà già evidente a ottobre, per altre 3/4 lo sarà a gennaio.
> ...



Ma zio pera
se ci sono i playoff almeno 10 squadre saranno in lotta fino all'ultima giornata e almeno 12 fino a 2/3 giornate dalla fine come in tutti gli sport del mondo, compreso il calcio, dove ci sono i playoff. Poi non saranno mai le stesse squadre a rimanere fuori dai playoff...al max ci saranno 4/5 squadre che nei primi anni li faranno sempre...poi secondo il tuo ragionamento un tifoso del Bologna della samp dell'Udinese del Verona non dovrebbe neanche seguire il campionato sapendo, non a novembre come dici tu, ma già a settembre prima di partire che arriveranno a metà classifica tranquille senza nessuna possibilità di puntare in alto.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353135 ha scritto:


> Ma zio pera
> se ci sono i playoff almeno 10 squadre saranno in lotta fino all'ultima giornata e almeno 12 fino a 2/3 giornate dalla fine come in tutti gli sport del mondo, compreso il calcio, dove ci sono i playoff. Poi non saranno mai le stesse squadre a rimanere fuori dai playoff...al max ci saranno 4/5 squadre che nei primi anni li faranno sempre...poi secondo il tuo ragionamento un tifoso del Bologna della samp dell'Udinese del Verona non dovrebbe neanche seguire il campionato sapendo, non a novembre come dici tu, ma già a settembre prima di partire che arriveranno a metà classifica tranquille senza nessuna possibilità di puntare in alto.




I playoff sono una cakata pure quelli, ed infatti nel calcio ad alti livelli non esistono.
Robetta per far si che qualcuno si puppi le serie minori.

Per Bologna, Verona, Samp non mi interessa.
È proprio quello che ho scritto prima, fanno le sparring partner ed è proprio quello che non voglio faccia il Milan.

Voglio gustarmi ogni attesa di ogni singola partita, per almeno 30 partite all' anno in campionato, non una decina.
E spero prima possibile, di aggiungerci anche quelle di CL


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2353151 ha scritto:


> I playoff sono una cakata pure quelli, ed infatti nel calcio ad alti livelli non esistono.
> Robetta per far si che qualcuno si puppi le serie minori.
> 
> Per Bologna, Verona, Samp non mi interessa.
> ...



Adesso anche i playoff che funzionano in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli sport sono una cakata...non si sono nel calcio di alto livello perché viveva di rendita a breve ci saranno anche quelli. Poi non capisco come fai a vivere l'attesa di una singola partita come tipo Milan Spezia alla terza giornata o Crotone Milan alla seconda...partite assolutamente inutili che ti fanno solo venire il nervoso se non vinci


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353176 ha scritto:


> Adesso anche i playoff che funzionano in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli sport sono una cakata...non si sono nel calcio di alto livello perché viveva di rendita a breve ci saranno anche quelli. Poi non capisco come fai a vivere l'attesa di una singola partita come tipo Milan Spezia alla terza giornata o Crotone Milan alla seconda...partite assolutamente inutili che ti fanno solo venire il nervoso se non vinci



Talmente inutili che ti fanno diventare nero di rabbia se però non le vinci.
Queste sono le emozioni che ti fanno seguire il calcio e nemmeno te ne rendi conto.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2353176 ha scritto:


> Adesso anche i playoff che funzionano in tutto il mondo e in tutti gli sport sono una cakata...non si sono nel calcio di alto livello perché viveva di rendita a breve ci saranno anche quelli. Poi non capisco come fai a vivere l'attesa di una singola partita come tipo Milan Spezia alla terza giornata o Crotone Milan alla seconda...partite assolutamente inutili che ti fanno solo venire il nervoso se non vinci



Non ci sono perché io da milanista mi sarei vergognato di vincere uno scudetto contro l' Inter di quest'anno solo grazie al giochino dei playoff.

Oppure vedermi soffiare la qualificazione alla CL contro la Lazio di turno perché hanno azzeccato la partita dei playoff
Ci sono 38 partite per dimostrare di essere più forte.

Le partite ad eliminazione diretta, da dentro o fuori, vanno benissimo in CL.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2353180 ha scritto:


> Talmente inutili che ti fanno diventare nero di rabbia se però non le vinci.
> Queste sono le emozioni che ti fanno seguire il calcio e nemmeno te ne rendi conto.



Certo nero se non vinco, ma se vinco nulla perché è dovuto. Poi tu parlavi dell'attesa della partita non della partita in se


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2353183 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono perché io da milanista mi sarei vergognato di vincere uno scudetto contro l' Inter di quest'anno solo grazie al giochino dei playoff.
> 
> Oppure vedermi soffiare la qualificazione alla CL contro la Lazio di turno perché hanno azzeccato la partita dei playoff
> Ci sono 38 partite per dimostrare di essere più forte.
> ...



La qualificazione in coppa non c'entra con i playoff perché la decide la stagione regolare. Scommetto che entro 3/4 anni ci saranno i playoff anche x assegnare lo scudetto nel calcio. Magari anche con partita secca con f8. X la superlega invece dipende tutto da quello che decide la corte di giustizia europea. Se da ragione all'uefa non si farà mai, se da ragione alle altre entro il 2024 ci sarà la superlega con l'uefa seduta a tavolino x cercare di smenarci il meno possibile. E c'è già anche il precedente, simile ma non uguale, dell'eurolega dove la Fiba ha perso davanti alla corte di giustizia


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

*Ceferin:"Credo che Juve Barça e Real stiano minacciando anche gli altri 9 club, dopo aver detto che il calcio sarebbe morto senza Superlega&#8230; Che delirio. Ricevo lettere minatorie, io non le ho lette ma me lo dice la divisione legale".*


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2353183 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono perché io da milanista mi sarei vergognato di vincere uno scudetto contro l' Inter di quest'anno solo grazie al giochino dei playoff.
> 
> Oppure vedermi soffiare la qualificazione alla CL contro la Lazio di turno perché hanno azzeccato la partita dei playoff
> Ci sono 38 partite per dimostrare di essere più forte.
> ...



Ho letto tutta la discussione e volevo solo fare un appunto, quindi rispondo al tuo ultimo messaggio.

Tu e [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] avete entrami dato degli ottimi spunti, la ragione come spesso accade sta nel mezzo.

Se la vediamo dal puto di vista commerciale, e cioé da come siamo capaci di vendere il prodotto calcio in Europa, la Champions League é un flop assurdo. Parliamo dello sport più seguito del mondo, della competizione più importante, delle squadre migliori e dei giocatori migliori al mondo e si riesce a fatturare *1,8 mld* di dollari all'anno (triennio 2018-2021) per 32 suadre partecipanti.

Ora, negli USA le competizioni più popolari sono l'NFL e L'NBA che valgono rispettivamente *10 mld* (32 squadre) e *8 mld* (30 squadre). Puro guadagno per le franchigie.

Il calcio conto il doppio dei tifosi dell'NBA e il triplo dell'NFL, pero' i diritti valgono nel migliore delle ipotesi vale circa 1/3 (contando la competizione nazionale per un club Inglese). Questo significa che il calcio ha bisogno di cambiare il suo prodotto, é innevitabile che vedendo queste ciffre i grandi club storgono il naso : "Ma come abbiamo il prodotto migliore e questi c'é lo vendono come se fosse il peggiore?".

Il calcio ha bisogno di essere rivoluzionato se vuole restare al passo con i tempi, io ormai siamo ad un punto in cui i club non ne possono più di essere sempre in perdita e si andrà verso quella direzione (magari un po' più meritocratica).

Passando all'aspetto sportivo la Super League non cambierebbe i campionati o le stagioni come hai detto, la differenza sarebbe molto relativa e sarebbe un po' come ritornare alla Serie A di inizio secolo. Penso che da un punto di vista competitivo e finanziario il Milan abbia solo vantaggi, da un punto di vista nostalgico e "sportivo" ci perdiamo tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2021)

Freddiedevil;2353106 ha scritto:


> Ma queste sono tue supposizioni basate sul nulla.
> Solo quattro anni fa prima del covid c'erano 60000 a San Siro per vedere Milan - Craiova a Luglio.
> Adesso mi vuoi dire che in quattro anni le cose sono cambiate e il calcio ha perso appeal. Inverosimile.
> 
> ...



Corretto. E più volte già osservato.

E' un concetto basilare. Anche negli sport motoristici succede, e.g., la 24 ore di Le Mans è seguitissima (anche non essendo F1) proprio perché si verifica una volta l'anno, ed ha una storia dietro. E' un evento.

La bellezza sta nell'esclusività, non nella ripetizione.


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2353280 ha scritto:


> Corretto. E più volte già osservato.
> 
> E' un concetto basilare. Anche negli sport motoristici succede, e.g., la 24 ore di Le Mans è seguitissima (anche non essendo F1) proprio perché si verifica una volta l'anno, ed ha una storia dietro. E' un evento.
> 
> La bellezza sta nell'esclusività, non nella ripetizione.



hmm ho i miei dubbi su sta cosa, a me non pare il classico real barca, che cmq si gioca 4 volte l anno, abbia meno spettatori anno dopo anno, a me pare che sia quasi l opposto, se non mi sbaglio, la finale di CL, che vede sempre squadre diverse, non fa quel numero di spettatori, ma direi anche il derby di milano, anche altri classici incontri, che siano ripetizione o no poco importa, é tutto come li vendi e pubblicizzi

tra l altro non é una ripetizione perche i componenti delle squadre sono spesso diversi, quindi, sebbene le squadre abbiano lo stesso nome, non é sempre la stessa partita


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2021)

nybreath;2353821 ha scritto:


> hmm ho i miei dubbi su sta cosa, a me non pare il classico real barca, che cmq si gioca 4 volte l anno, abbia meno spettatori anno dopo anno, a me pare che sia quasi l opposto, se non mi sbaglio, la finale di CL, che vede sempre squadre diverse, non fa quel numero di spettatori, ma direi anche il derby di milano, anche altri classici incontri, che siano ripetizione o no poco importa, é tutto come li vendi e pubblicizzi
> 
> tra l altro non é una ripetizione perche i componenti delle squadre sono spesso diversi, quindi, sebbene le squadre abbiano lo stesso nome, non é sempre la stessa partita



Come vuoi.

Personalmente, una cosa più è dilatata nel tempo e più trasmette emozioni. Nel senso, anche a noi essere stati fuori dalla CL per anni ce l'ha fatta sognare anche la notte, vivere continuamente queste sfide secondo me annacqua il gusto. Ma sono visioni e opinioni.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Giugno 2021)

Direte quello che volete, ma una lega europea senza Ajax e Bayern (andate a contarvi le coppe che hanno vinto) che invece comprendesse il Totthenam (udite udite, manco so come si scrive...) nasceva già malissimo. Faccio umilmente notare che gli USA hanno meta' della popolazione europea e le loro superleghe (football, basket, baseball) hanno tutte almeno una trentina di squadre. E poi le cose si devono fare bene: una simile rivoluzione culturale, che porti di fatto a declassare i campionati nazionali, va fatta tutti insieme, nella concordia e non invece con riunioni notturne clandestine da mafiosi. Infine le sanzioni della UEFA. Le 9 ribelli che si sono scavate fuori dovranno cedere il 5% degli incassi in Champions, piu non so cosa d'altro: scusate se e' poco. Le 3 irriducibili, visto che la superlega dovrebbe giocarsi al posto della UEFA CL, come da loro stesso desiderio, vadano a giocare tra di loro tutti i mercoledì. Perché ora fare una battaglia legale per essere ammesso con il cappello in mano nel club dal quale volevano sdegnosamente uscire? Concludo per chi parla di dominio della premier, di fatturati etc. Mi risulta che una squadra spagnola di una citta' di 30mila anime, costruita senza fare di certo follie, l'altra sera abbia fatto il mazzo all'immenso United: signori, questo per fortuna e' ancora lo sport che amiamo.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2353856 ha scritto:


> Direte quello che volete, ma una lega europea senza Ajax e Bayern (andate a contarvi le coppe che hanno vinto) che invece comprendesse il Totthenam (udite udite, manco so come si scrive...) nasceva già malissimo. Faccio umilmente notare che gli USA hanno meta' della popolazione europea e le loro superleghe (football, basket, baseball) hanno tutte almeno una trentina di squadre. E poi le cose si devono fare bene: una simile rivoluzione culturale, che porti di fatto a declassare i campionati nazionali, va fatta tutti insieme, nella concordia e non invece con riunioni notturne clandestine da mafiosi. Infine le sanzioni della UEFA. Le 9 ribelli che si sono scavate fuori dovranno cedere il 5% degli incassi in Champions, piu non so cosa d'altro: scusate se e' poco. Le 3 irriducibili, visto che la superlega dovrebbe giocarsi al posto della UEFA CL, come da loro stesso desiderio, vadano a giocare tra di loro tutti i mercoledì. Perché ora fare una battaglia legale per essere ammesso con il cappello in mano nel club dal quale volevano sdegnosamente uscire? *Concludo per chi parla di dominio della premier, di fatturati etc. Mi risulta che una squadra spagnola di una citta' di 30mila anime, costruita senza fare di certo follie, l'altra sera abbia fatto il mazzo all'immenso United: signori, questo per fortuna e' ancora lo sport che amiamo.*




Scusa eh ma come si fa a non vedere il dominio della Premier? In Champions (cioé dove conta) finale tutta inglese, due anni fa hanno fatto la doppia: finale di EL inglese e finale di CL inglese. Che poi con la competenza ed il lavoro si possa colmare un po' il gap sono d'accordo, ma se prendiamo in mano la rosa del Villareal (7o in Liga...) non é per nulla comparabile a quella dello United. 

Il margine d'errore per gli altri club (ad esclusione di big spagnole e Bayern) é piccolissimo o inesistente, a noi un mercato sbagliato rischia di farci finire nella parte destra classifica, mentre loro hanno la possibilità di fare un mercato da 200 milioni per anni senza sentire il peso di un possibile fallimento. Tra l'altro tutti i club invitati in SL si sono qualificati in CL ad eccezzione di Arsenal e Tottenham che per forza di cose sono rimaste fuori visto che le inglesi invitate erano 6. L'anomalia siamo stati noi questi anni uniti all'Atalanta dei miracoli.

Con questo non voglio schierarmi da nessuna parte, sul soggetto ho cambiato idea 300 volte e anche scrivendo questo messaggio sto cambio idea di continuo, ma il fatturato vale 80% del risultato finale su questo non dovrebbero esserci dubbi credo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2353017 ha scritto:


> La lingua non è la cosa più importante.
> Quando la Serie A era al top loro parlavano già l'inglese.
> La differenza sta principalmente nel fatto che loro sono stati tra i primi ad avere proprietà straniere piene di soldi da investire.
> E hanno speso a non finire.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (2 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2353886 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh ma come si fa a non vedere il dominio della Premier? In Champions (cioé dove conta) finale tutta inglese, due anni fa hanno fatto la doppia: finale di EL inglese e finale di CL inglese. Che poi con la competenza ed il lavoro si possa colmare un po' il gap sono d'accordo, ma se prendiamo in mano la rosa del Villareal (7o in Liga...) non é per nulla comparabile a quella dello United.
> 
> Il margine d'errore per gli altri club (ad esclusione di big spagnole e Bayern) é piccolissimo o inesistente, a noi un mercato sbagliato rischia di farci finire nella parte destra classifica, mentre loro hanno la possibilità di fare un mercato da 200 milioni per anni senza sentire il peso di un possibile fallimento. Tra l'altro tutti i club invitati in SL si sono qualificati in CL ad eccezzione di Arsenal e Tottenham che per forza di cose sono rimaste fuori visto che le inglesi invitate erano 6. L'anomalia siamo stati noi questi anni uniti all'Atalanta dei miracoli.
> 
> Con questo non voglio schierarmi da nessuna parte, sul soggetto ho cambiato idea 300 volte e anche scrivendo questo messaggio sto cambio idea di continuo, ma il fatturato vale 80% del risultato finale su questo non dovrebbero esserci dubbi credo.



Replico con tranquillita': negli ultimi 7 anni hanno vinto 5 volte le spagnole, 2 volte le inglesi e una volta una tedesca. In questi 7 anni la Juve e' arrivata in finale due volte e una volta in semifinale, dimostrando che anche la Serie A puo' dire la sua. Chi domina chi, scusa?


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2354030 ha scritto:


> Replico con tranquillita': negli ultimi 7 anni hanno vinto 5 volte le spagnole, 2 volte le inglesi e una volta una tedesca. In questi 7 anni la Juve e' arrivata in finale due volte e una volta in semifinale, dimostrando che anche la Serie A puo' dire la sua. Chi domina chi, scusa?



Ecco a te  :







2013-2017 hanno fatto dei disastri, ed infatti io non ho detto che i soldi sono tutto, anche perché tu mi hai fatto i nomi di quelle squadre che fatturano quanto se non più di alcune Inglesi, e mi sembrava di averle escluse nel mio commento precedente. I soldi pero' incidono indubbiamente, hai possibilità di "depredare" altre leghe, e questo é indubbiamente incide molto sulla concorrenza no? I soldi non sono tutti, ma quasi tutto  , bisogna anche unire tradizione e competenza.

Real e Bayern riescono a stare cosi in alto perché uniscono soldi e competenza, ma Ronaldo, Bale, Benzema, Modric e gli ingaggi spropositati non li paghi ad oggi (e forse nemmeno domani) se ti chiami Milan o Inter o Juventus. La Juve la più ricca tra le Italiane é 10ima per quanto riguarda il fatturato, l'ultima squadra della Premier quest'anno ha preso più soldi dai diritti TV dell'Inter, il Chelsea spende 300 milioni nell'estate più dura che il calcio ricordi e noi stiamo ancora a credere che non dominano?

PS: le apparizioni della Serie A si contano su una mano per tranche, hanno avuto il buon gusto di non metterle


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2353017 ha scritto:


> La lingua non è la cosa più importante.
> *Quando la Serie A era al top loro parlavano già l'inglese.
> La differenza sta principalmente nel fatto che loro sono stati tra i primi ad avere proprietà straniere piene di soldi da investire.
> E hanno speso a non finire.*
> ...



Si pero' é un po' più complicata la questione. L'Italia non ha la stessa storia dell'Inghilterra che é andata a colonizzare mezzo mondo lasciando una forte impronta culturale praticamente ovunque. Per alcuni paesi vige ancora il commonwealth (54 stati), inoltre nel loro percorso hanno anche gettato le basi per un paesino che si chiama United States of America  . Stiamo parlando di un mondo più globale, le persone che potevano approcciarsi al mondo del calcio erano molte meno ed i guadagni che si potevano fare non erano tali da spingere gli Inglesi a formare quello che hanno fatto negli anni 90' .

Inoltre hanno il leggerissimo vantaggio di essere i padri fondatori del calcio.

Sicuramente l'Italia ha molto potenziale inespresso, gloriosi club che giocano in stadi semi-vuoti e anche obsoleti, gioco poco propenso allo spettacolo e ci aggiungerei anche un pizzico di razzismo che sicuramente poco incoraggia un ragazzino del Ghana per esempio a tifare Lazio (una società a caso eh..). Credo comunque che l'Inghilterra non sarà neanche lontanamente raggiungibile, e anche la Spagna la vedo dura, ma fattibile. Possiamo giocarci il posto del secondo miglior campionato se si comicia a fare delle rivoluzioni strutturali che diano dei frutti nel lungo termine (5-10 anni) e che dovevano essere fatte 25 anni fà, e che aspettando rischiano di essere inutili e di trasformarci in un campionato ormai desolante.


----------

